# Saddlers in norfolk/suffolk



## bubbledreamer (13 May 2007)

Hello.
      Does any one know any really good saddlers in norfolk? I really want to get a new saddle for my pony. With my previous pony i had a reputable saddler come out and fit him with one but it really hurt him and the man had to fit another one. This is my only concern as with her previous owner she had an ill fiting saddle so can be silly tacking up, and i dont want to get one that is ill fitting. Any advice will be gratefully recieved.


----------



## madhector (13 May 2007)

Liz at Mill saddlery, she is excellent, I was very very impressed with her, she fitted two saddles for my new chap a few weeks ago


----------



## I_A_P (13 May 2007)

i ahve heard good things about ther above....granville are supposed to be quite good as well, we have had them out and they were very  helpful and seemed to know what they were talkin about despite not being able to sell us anything


----------



## beh (13 May 2007)

Ditto Granville


----------



## wowser (13 May 2007)

kay windle master sadler 01603 431344 she does made to measure, and is very good i have a beautiful saddle from her


----------



## bellaM (14 May 2007)

I have Liz she is fab!!! She does ILPH horses.
 Granvilles are a bit hit and miss, don't know about Kay Windle all I will say is, Liz is a qualified saddle fitter, whereas if Kay windle is only a master saddler she may only be qualified to sell saddlery or make it but most master saddlers cannot fit it.


----------



## bubbledreamer (14 May 2007)

Ok brilliant thankyou. Do you know how i can get hold of Liz, does she hav a web page or does she advertise?


----------



## bellaM (14 May 2007)

Will pm you her number


----------



## wowser (14 May 2007)

sorry prehaps i should have put that kay is a qualified master saddler,  based in norwich


----------



## Alibear (14 May 2007)

Liz at mills saddlery again she used to be based at the bridlepath and she does the fittings for the ILPH at snetterton. She is very good. . The Granvilles chap has given up apparently.


----------



## EllieBeast (14 May 2007)

definately Liz at Mill!


----------



## AlexThe Arab (14 May 2007)

How many saddlers does ILPH use, as  *ALL*  the local ones claim to fit their saddles ??   
	
	
		
		
	


	




It makes you wonder if the ILPH actually recommends any one in particular.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (14 May 2007)

ILPH use Liz Leggett from Mill, I know they have used other saddlers in the past and have not always been impressed, however they are most complimentary about Liz - they recomended her to me (I am doing my NVQ there) and I was most impressed by her too - even though I ended up having to buy new saddles for both my horses!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (14 May 2007)

Oh also I have heard good reports about Kay Windle - my Osteopath rates her - I havent used her though


----------



## Alibear (14 May 2007)

Ring them up they'll tell you Liz  
	
	
		
		
	


	





If you want a nice dressage saddle for under the magic £1000 mark she does a very very nice own brand one, my yard now has three of these! Hmm hope my prospective new horse fits mine or I shall be calling her out again.


----------

